# upload-formular html ?



## corsanostra (26. Februar 2002)

Hi Leutz...

Habe ein kleines Prob. Ich kenne mich mit CGI und PHP überhaupt nicht aus, möchte aber einen Datei-Upload auf einer Seite einrichten. Funktioniert das auch mit html?

Wenn nicht, kann mir jemand eine genaue Beschreibung bei der Verwendung mit CGI´s geben? Was, wo und warum....?

Thx


----------



## braindad (26. Februar 2002)

nope, html ist damit alleine nicht in der lage. um das zu schaffen, benötigst du, wie du schon sagtest, php/cgi. und natürlih einen entsprechend konfigurierten server.

allerdings kenn ich mich mit cgi/php nicht aus. würde da besser die php oder cgi fritzen [greets ] fragen


----------



## corsanostra (26. Februar 2002)

Okay...

dann werde ich es da mal versuchen. 

Thx


----------

